# Moboot Themes



## ickna11 (Jan 26, 2012)

I got bored and made this.
The title is misleading I know, I plan on adding more down the road. 










I take no responsibility if anything happens to your TouchPad.
Must have Moboot 0.3.5 installed.

Since I can't link the files because they are too big I will provide mediafire links.
I have included the .TGA and the installer.
Flash the .zip in CWM or download the tga and install it yourself.

I will update this thread when I make more backgrounds.

TGA: http://www.mediafire...5xc32mcpszc0z0s
Installer ZIP: http://www.mediafire...77f54w7avqi68au


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

If you made this in Photo Shop, you need to compress it to make the file size smaller. There is limited space in the Boot folder and putting a 3 meg file in there is not a good idea. I had to uninstall files to make room for a 1.1 meg file.


----------



## ickna11 (Jan 26, 2012)

nevertells said:


> If you made this in Photo Shop, you need to compress it to make the file size smaller. There is limited space in the Boot folder and putting a 3 meg file in there is not a good idea. I had to uninstall files to make room for a 1.1 meg file.


It works fine for me


----------



## allstar319 (Sep 20, 2011)

This may seem like a slightly stupid question (







), but how would you go about removing this? Just in case I need more room in my boot.


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

ickna11 said:


> It works fine for me


I'm sure it does, but that's not the point! Huge moboot backgrounds in the boot folder eat up valuable space. Thanks for posting it, just make it smaller.


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

allstar319 said:


> This may seem like a slightly stupid question (
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Use Root Explorer or ES file explorer and navigate to the Boot folder. Just delete the file named moboot.background.tga.


----------



## Rescuer (Aug 25, 2011)

http://rootzwiki.com/topic/15940-moboot-themes/


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

ickna11 said:


> It works fine for me


Borrowed this from another post @icknall, "you can compress that 3mb file down to 100-200kb by choosing to compress RLE while saving it in photoshop"


----------



## Colchiro (Aug 26, 2011)

What's ok to delete from boot? I only have 1.53 megs free and I use TWRP.

I've got a couple of gz files (boot-genesis & boot-images).

Are there files remaining after restoring the stock kernel in webOS?

EDIT: I just read this: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=19700364&postcount=68


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

Colchiro said:


> What's ok to delete from boot? I only have 1.53 megs free and I use TWRP.
> 
> I've got a couple of gz files (boot-genesis & boot-images).
> 
> ...


Well, if you really like TWRP and don't use CWM, you can delete the ulmage.clockworkmod file. There is also a file that is put in the boot directory named update.image when WebOS update is run, like updating from 3.0.2 to 3.0.4. It is no longer needed. I suspect that if you fill up the boot directory and try to update WebOS, it might fail because there is no room for the update.image file. Also, are you aware that the group that created TWRP has stopped supporting it.
If JC ever releases a new Moboot that boots from some other directory, then this whole discussion will hopefully be moot.


----------



## Colchiro (Aug 26, 2011)

My last webOS update failed, probably for that reason. NBD since I don't use it anyway.

I'm looking foward to JC's update tho.


----------

